# 2014 Toyota Tundra 1794 build... tons of pics...



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I won't pretend to be a photographer or a build log journalist... but here are some pics of a project I am working on... lots more to go, but I can see the finish line.

I could write a novel about this truck and build, but I'll spare you that....just post a bunch of poorly taken pics instead.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

The metal logo on the speaker adapter is a great touch. That's an instant smack in the face to another shop if they come in behind you to work on that vehicle.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

More to come....Stay tuned


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking really good.


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

Good Lord!!!!!! This is great!! Love that center console sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

robolop said:


>


 That would be more valuable then any competition.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm kind of at a loss for words right now, but WOW seems to sum it up nicely. Incredible work man!


----------



## dougc (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice craftsmanship. What's going on in the bed back there?


----------



## greydmv (Sep 12, 2014)

Ridiculous might be the better word, I have seen this install in person and must say that its amazing, the attention to detail is signature Dave.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow....nice work!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm having issues multi-quoting right now... but thanks to all! 



sinister-kustoms said:


> I'm kind of at a loss for words right now, but WOW seems to sum it up nicely. Incredible work man!


I appreciate the kind words!



dougc said:


> Very nice craftsmanship. What's going on in the bed back there?


This is where I could fit his old school PPI PC 4100's and other old school equipment. We are also setting this thing up to be an off the grid vehicle, so there will be a solar panel added to the roof which will charge the batteries in the back when the vehicle is off... The CTEK systems will keep everything working properly and will allow him to monitor the status of his power system via an iOS app... pretty awesome stuff... and of course, things wouldn't complete without a big power inverter...



greydmv said:


> Ridiculous might be the better word, I have seen this install in person and must say that its amazing, the attention to detail is signature Dave.


Thanks a lot Ben, hopefully I can do something neat for you 



Niebur3 said:


> Wow....nice work!


Thanks!!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> Looking really good.


Thank you very much!!



Bminus said:


> Good Lord!!!!!! This is great!! Love that center console sub
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds great to! Andy Wehmeyer helped me tune it the other day... its only playing 35 hz to 80... the 4-12's will be doing the main duties from 20hz to 60hz... there will be a little overlap, but in the fun area 



robolop said:


>


This is about the best compliment one could ever receive! Thanks Rob!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Just did some basic calculations... I've got 3.85 cu ft to work with... That's .35 more than I had estimated... I was really leaning towards a band pass enclosure, now it seems completely possible! 

If I do sealed, I can open up options for "better" or at a minimum, a more traditional woofer than the SI BM 12's with higher power handling capabilities... 

The con if I do band pass is that it limits how creative I can be with the enclosure... Talk about a dilemma!! 

Hmmmmmmm---


----------



## samli2005 (Feb 26, 2015)

I see you're using SoundSkins on this build. How does it compared to Dynamat and other sound deadening brands?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Not to step on Dave's toes, but we just got to try out Soundskins recently at our shop. I was very impressed. Pricewise it was only a little more than say Hushmat, but was much more flexible and the layer of foam is nice because you don't have to buy it separately. We'll probably transition over to them for our deadening needs. They also offer a product similar to Fast Rings that I'd like to check out.

Jay


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I've used about every deadener on the market for the past 20 years. I can without a doubt or without coercion say that soundskins is the absolute best product I've ever used. I will not state that it is better than stacking 3-4 other products, but I will say that there is a point of deminisioning returns and questionable return on investment... That being said, this is a 1 step solution that nothing else comes close to comparing to... This is both a professional and personal opinion. SoundSkins doesn to endorse or sponsor my opinion, however they have earned my commitment and support-


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Really the nice thing about Soundskins is they are just different than most of the stuff out there. So once people touch it. It speaks for itself. Plus we they just upgraded their products... To include their already amazing foam speaker rings... Their stuff absolutely dominates other "fast" Speaker ring companies...


----------



## samli2005 (Feb 26, 2015)

TheDavel said:


> I've used about every deadener on the market for the past 20 years. I can without a doubt or without coercion say that soundskins is the absolute best product I've ever used. I will not state that it is better than stacking 3-4 other products, but I will say that there is a point of deminisioning returns and questionable return on investment... That being said, this is a 1 step solution that nothing else comes close to comparing to... This is both a professional and personal opinion. SoundSkins doesn to endorse or sponsor my opinion, however they have earned my commitment and support-


Thanks for inputs! I'll give it a try when I install my component speakers. Do you have 100% coverage on both outer and inner doors?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh yeah! Not because it's necessarily needed, but it is a minimal overage in material use... And it gives me peace of mind... And, let's face it... It looks way better/more professional (behind the panel, lol)...


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

Quick question. Did you remove the yellow hard foam on the inside of your door panels? 
Or did the 1794 not have any? 
I have the SR5, and I had to shave it on my door panels to help them fit better after the CCF and MLV, but I figured it was necessary for door bracing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Subbed for a fellow Tundra owner, love the center console deal


----------



## slain93gsr (Jan 18, 2006)

Love the color and the saddle interiors on the 1794s.. Have been around this generation of tundras often from riding in my friends so I am floored by the amount of detail in your build..

Sent a link for my friend who was interested in doing a big audio upgrade on his..


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm just speachless - attention to detail is awesome. Would love to see this build up close and personal, very well done.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

FOUND IT! This thing is amazing Dave. It's pics like these that taught me so much and have been such an inspiration. Such a massive amount of electronic components to figure out, outside of the audio. Awesome. :2thumbsup:


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

You are killin' it TD! I can't wait to see the BP4 install!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Eventually I will post the pics from my actual camera.... sorry these are all less than good...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> sorry these are all less than good...


LOL!! This is a typical response from you, I am sure anyone that knows you will agree with me. 

The pictures are fine, makes me wonder now what to expect with pictures from your actual camera... :laugh:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

naiku said:


> LOL!! This is a typical response from you, I am sure anyone that knows you will agree with me.
> 
> The pictures are fine, makes me wonder now what to expect with pictures from your actual camera... :laugh:


 I've seen builds that look great in photos but bad in person... I tend to take the opposite approach... Terrible photos and great in person... I'll try to get the better pics up with in the week.

I'm finally free Ian and the move to Italy is somewhat up in the air... I am still pretty sure that I am leaving, but I don't know when. We need to meet up and have a beer and I'll get you that sub back... I can come your way soon if that is easier-


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Sounds good, I will shoot you a text. Busy this Saturday, but typically (sort of) free most weekends. Might actually be a little easier if you do head out this way as well, also means you won't end up working on something but can just hang out and relax!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

This work is so inspirational. I love how you went through so many steps to get the side of the box to replicate the side of the seat! Was it around 7 steps from start to finish? Dead match and looks OEM. Killer work Dave! :2thumbsup:


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

Really wish I could get about 50% of your box building skills for my Tundra LOL. 
This is absolutely amazing! 
Any fitment issues with the seat folding up and down? Also does the back seat rattle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bminus said:


> Really wish I could get about 50% of your box building skills for my Tundra LOL.
> This is absolutely amazing!
> Any fitment issues with the seat folding up and down? Also does the back seat rattle?
> 
> ...


I did have to perform a last minute modification to both of the black plastic seat frame covers to get it to fold up and down without issue. This was an oversight on my part, every time I was ensuring I had proper fitment of the enclosure the seat was upright... Some quick adjusting and wrapping in matching vinyl and we were on our way...
As for rattles, that was another issue and it took some searching to find the cause... Once identified we did what we could to eliminate them... When the rear window is down, the rattles are minimal, when the rear window is up, or rattles more than anyone would like.... This is a factory issue in fitment in the track as well as the amount of play in the weather stripping/gasket of the window itself. 
I'm still trying to think of a functional fix


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

I see, I was just wondering because my seats rattle at certain frequencies, but I feel that is more of a fitment issue and just needing more foam. 

My back window only rattles when I close my back doors, but I have the inside and out thoroughly sound deadened. 
Thanks for the reply. This is an Amazing install!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nice work as usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

VERY NICE! I like the attention to detail and clean work


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Old Skewl said:


> Nice work as usual! :thumbsup:


Thanks, I appreciate it!



LBaudio said:


> VERY NICE! I like the attention to detail and clean work


Thanks for the kind words!



1FinalInstall said:


> This work is so inspirational. I love how you went through so many steps to get the side of the box to replicate the side of the seat! Was it around 7 steps from start to finish? Dead match and looks OEM. Killer work Dave! :2thumbsup:


Thanks and the same to you brotha! It was about 7 steps. Create enclosure, tape off the car, use plastic sheeting/tape to control foam, mix/pour foam, remove enclosure/plastic sheeting and tape, sand foam, coat with resin/filler mix, sand, more filler, sand, upholster, install and never see it again... 

I hope Chris makes it your way for you to take a listen to the truck... Fab work aside, it sounds pretty awesome... I'd say its a listeners vehicle vs an IASCA/MECA vehicle... though it could easily do well in competitions. 

Chris seems very happy with it and that's all that matters to me!


----------



## d.rugg (Oct 29, 2016)

That's incredible work!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

more updates-


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> more updates-


Very cool, where did this piece mount Dave? Chris has been busy but fingers crossed, may get to see her over the next week. Can't wait!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, this just gets better and better. So now that this s complete, will there be any videos posted of it in action ( please, pretty please lol ) ?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

1FinalInstall said:


> Very cool, where did this piece mount Dave? Chris has been busy but fingers crossed, may get to see her over the next week. Can't wait!


I'm still building it... I started it last night, so I haven't even started to get creative with it... but I should have it done by Sunday and shipped next week.

It'll mount at the front of the bed, beneath the window... it's a pretty cool little dedication panel to some great people and the best friend-client anyone could ever have the pleasure of working with... 



Coppertone said:


> Man, this just gets better and better. So now that this s complete, will there be any videos posted of it in action ( please, pretty please lol ) ?


I'd love to shoot a video, but it may not happen. Perhaps Chris can do it at some point or maybe Jason can do it since he has some great camera skills!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

robolop said:


>


WOAH!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

I was lucky enough to see & hear this monster yesterday!!! Words can't describe how nice it is in person. Love the flashlight trick for the Apple. Thanks again Dave and Chris/ntimd8n-k5 for helping me out with the left over sound deadening for dads truck, you guys are the best and it means the world to me! Incredible work Dave & Timothy.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome work Dave. You've really done a heck of a job on the truck. I'm sure Chris is loving it!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Back to this fella...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

More to come-


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn fantastic craftsmenship ! Thanks for posting and sharing all your builds !


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

That looks good. I would like to start working with the foam.:idea3::idea3::idea3:


----------

